# Win 11 upgrade/install depends on having a TPM



## Johnny b (Nov 7, 2016)

* Windows 11 won't work without a TPM - What you need to know *
https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/ne...ont-work-without-a-tpm-what-you-need-to-know/



> Windows 11 requires a TPM security processor to install or upgrade to Windows 11. Unfortunately, there has been a lot of confusion about what type of TPM you need and why you need it in the first place.
> ..............
> However, after many people ran the tool, they discovered it was reporting that "This PC can't run Windows 11," even on devices that run Windows 10 flawlessly.
> .................
> ...


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Too much attention is being put on TPM.
What is getting very little attention is the processor.
According to what I have been reading from Microsoft, an 8th generation or newer processor is needed.
That would explain why my Dell Precision 3620 with TPM 2.0 and an Intel Core i7-6700 processor is flagged as not being supported.

By the way, the original PC Health Check tool has some bugs in it, so Microsoft is working on releasing a new one.

-------------------------------------------------


----------



## Johnny b (Nov 7, 2016)

?

This is what I found for minimum requirements, Frank.

https://docs.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/whats-new/windows-11-requirements



> Processor: 1 gigahertz (GHz) or faster with two or more cores on a compatible 64-bit processor or system on a chip (SoC).
> RAM: 4 gigabytes (GB) or greater.
> Storage: 64 GB* or greater available storage is required to install Windows 11.
> Additional storage space might be required to download updates and enable specific features.
> ...


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Click your "compatible 64-bit processor" link, then scroll down to "Windows 11 - Supported Intel Processors", then click that link, then scroll through the list.
When you scroll through the list of Intel Core i3/i5/i7 processors, you will not find any that are older than 8th generation.

--------------------------------------------------


----------



## Johnny b (Nov 7, 2016)

flavallee said:


> Click your "compatible 64-bit processor" link, then scroll down to "Windows 11 - Supported Intel Processors", then click that link, then scroll through the list.
> When you scroll through the list of Intel Core i3/i5/i7 processors, you will not find any that are older than 8th generation.
> 
> --------------------------------------------------


Thanks, I missed that.

Seems misleading stating 1ghz would be sufficient.

As you all know....I'm not affected. 

I suspect those kind of necessary cpu-s will generate an increase of new pc sales.


----------



## lochlomonder (Jul 24, 2015)

> I suspect those kind of necessary cpu-s will generate an increase of new pc sales.


Indeed. That's when I put my conspiracy tinfoil hat on, John. We have a few Gen 7's on our domain, so I'm sure the departmental heads will be whining they want new whizz-bang PCs or notebooks to accommodate Win 11.


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

For you guys with later model ryzen processors, the processor itself has fTPM which can be enabled in the bios.


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

I am kind of wondering since this is disabled by default in the bios, IF you update your bios [defaults are loaded when you update] Will win11 fail to boot? The world wonders.....


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

As to the TPM, that should be a non-issue for most computers from October 2014 onwards as those should have TPM 2.0... The Dells we get have TPM on by default...


----------

